

Show HN: Just Write, a "weekend" project in time for NaNoWriMo - fooandbarify
http://just-write.appspot.com

======
fooandbarify
I actually started working on it for last year's NaNoWriMo (National Novel
Writing Month; <http://nanowrimo.org>) but life happened and it got shelved so
I pulled it out again today and got it into somewhat usable shape.

Sorry about the FB login, I know I will get shit for that but I need it
because I eventually want to add social features :)

